# Bicycle Goals for the New Year



## Freqman1 (Dec 25, 2012)

OK so this may be a few days early but I've already started thinking about what I want to do bike wise in the coming year. First I will attend MLC again. Still undecided on AA as it was such a disappointment. My next goal is to add that Blue Bird to my collection! That is going to take a fairly concentrated effort! So what bikes/things do you want to do this coming year? Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone! V/r Shawn


----------



## npence (Dec 25, 2012)

My goals for the new year is finish my racycle pacemaker, pierce shaft drive, Huffman steamline, and hopefully find some nice rare bikes for my collection. Each year I figure I can't do better then last and I keep doing better and better hope this year is no different.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Dec 25, 2012)

My goal is to find a battery canister for my B10e.
That and get a cycleplane, and/or an Elgin robin.


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas Shawn! I have a couple bikes on my wish list, but the most fun is when I stumble across a bike unexpectedly. So hopefully there are still some left in the barns and sheds of southern Ohio waiting to be found!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you as well Don. Will I see you at MLC this year? I agree its the surprises that are the most fun. I'm just sort of goal oriented so I have to put a mark on the wall! V/r Shawn


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Dec 25, 2012)

*goals*

to get my 62 murray built, sears, stripped and painted. to find a teardrop back fender for my vette. and to get my tornado up and ridable.
merry christmas to all the cabe!
allen


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 25, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> Merry Christmas to you as well Don. Will I see you at MLC this year? I agree its the surprises that are the most fun. I'm just sort of goal oriented so I have to put a mark on the wall! V/r Shawn




Hey Shawn...yup I'll be at the MLC meet for sure, thats always one of my main goals. Theres some great stuff that shows up at the spring meet, and great folks  too!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 25, 2012)

*My Goal:Finish what i already have!*

Hopefully this new year I can stop buying bikes and random parts and concentrate on getting what I need to complete the bikes I already have. I'm pretty new, so I get excited and want everything. By this time next year, I hope to have my Twin 20 and my Mercury Pacemaker done. No more bikes, that is unless something irresistible comes along! Anyone have a '37 Imperial lying around just taking up space? How bout a Twin 60? Tanked 5bar maybe? I gotta stop. Good luck to you all for the upcoming year,and thank you for being so friendly and welcoming to this newbie.
Mike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 25, 2012)

fordmike65 said:


> Hopefully this new year I can stop buying bikes and random parts and .... I gotta stop. Mike.




Yea good luck with that! You're in now Mike--there is no turning back! Seriously though best of luck in your endeavors but I'm sure something else will come along you can't live without. V/r Shawn


----------



## MaxGlide (Dec 25, 2012)

hope to finish the electrical and the front fender on my Whizzer and redo the Elgin Twin/4Star Deluxe.

OH... and ride my bikes more!!

Wayne


----------



## RJWess (Dec 25, 2012)

My goal is to find some much needed parts to finish my Firestone Fleetwood.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 25, 2012)

*My Goal*

My goal is to thin down my collection. Stop buying everything I see that I think I won't ever find again and maybe add an Aerocycle to the herd.


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 25, 2012)

*2013 New Years Goals*


Finish putting my 1930 Hartford camelback together over the next month now that I have everything ready
Finish my 1927 Stutz motorbike hopefully before summer
Start on my 1930 Columbia arch bar, this will probably be a long term restoration
Buy one bike on my wish list (teens Hendee Indian tank motorbike, Racycle, Orient, Sears Chief, or 1901 Pierce Pan American twin cushion/chainless/coaster brake)
Finish writing a book already in progress tentatively titled "Coaster Brakes Beginnings: 1897 to 1920" with a focus on New Departure & Corbin
Attend either Memory Lane or the next Copake in the Spring
Ride A LOT more particularly on my Christmas present to me (a circa 1955 Girardengo Twin Bar Italian bike bought from CABE member jackomeano I should be getting in a few weeks that will be perfect for the very hilly area where I live and help me meet another goal, get some weight off)


----------



## pelletman (Dec 25, 2012)

aasmitty757 said:


> My goal is to thin down my collection. Stop buying everything I see that I think I won't ever find again and maybe add an Aerocycle to the herd.




Stop talking crazy!


----------



## vincev (Dec 25, 2012)

Find more bikes at super discount prices!


----------



## MrColumbia (Dec 26, 2012)

My goal is to start using the newly completed Rail-Trails in my area with some of my vintage bikes. 

http://columbiagreenway.org/Home_Page.php


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 26, 2012)

Like most of you, my goal for the new year is to assemble the bikes that I bought this year.
I keep telling myself, not to buy another bike until the ones I have are all up and running. And then, another sweet little gem pops up that I can't resist, and now the're stacking up like cord wood.


----------



## slick (Dec 26, 2012)

cyclingday said:


> Like most of you, my goal for the new year is to assemble the bikes that I bought this year.
> I keep telling myself, not to buy another bike until the ones I have are all up and running. And then, another sweet little gem pops up that I can't resist, and now the're stacking up like cord wood.




Too bad i live so far away. I would gladly be your bike builder as long as i get the first test ride!!!!


----------



## slick (Dec 26, 2012)

aasmitty757 said:


> My goal is to thin down my collection. Stop buying everything I see that I think I won't ever find again and maybe add an Aerocycle to the herd.




Well, since you want to thin down, let me help you by taking that blue 37 Roadmaster off your hands. HAHA!! It would look great riding along the beaches of sunny California!


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 26, 2012)

slick said:


> Well, since you want to thin down, let me help you by taking that blue 37 Roadmaster off your hands. HAHA!! It would look great riding along the beaches of sunny California!




As of right now that is not one I am going to be thinning out but if something changes I'll let you know.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 26, 2012)

My goals are don't buy any mores bikes finish the top two projects and get rid of excess parts. Maybe that will work out.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 26, 2012)

A month ago, my wife and I had twins adding to our family already with two daughters, so my time for bicycles has not been what it was recently and probably won't be for a while.
My goals are to simply remain in the hobby, but diminished time for the hunt and travel, letting some decent finds slip not having the availability to work on them, and less responding at the CABE.
I'd like to still make Copake and MLC/AA in the Spring and do some saving, poised for a exceptional balloon tire to pop up or make a serious offer for those in collections I have my eyes on.
I have 50 bicycles and maybe that's enough to start slowing down anyhow.
Happy new year and the best to my friends here with reaching thier goals in 2013!
Chris


----------



## oskisan (Dec 26, 2012)

*Bike Goals for 2013*

My goal for 2013 is to try and sell more than I buy... of if nothing else at least try to break even!


----------



## slick (Dec 26, 2012)

So with all of my fellow Cabers talking here about selling parts, bikes, projects, etc.... Where are they?? The sell section has been pretty dried up lately.  

My goals for 2013 is to stop buying bikes for Karla and stop working on hers and finish some of my own. HAHA!!  I Love her but some of my own have been on the backburner for quite some time now. I do have to restore 5 more for her though..... but my count of restos is probably 7 or more. The Chromer is going to LOVE ME! 

I do need:
2 more boys Lobdell horizontal spring seats
An Aerocycle
and a few other bikes for my collection and i'm done.
I think????? HAHA!!


----------



## mruiz (Dec 27, 2012)

My goals are to replace new bikes in the collection for older models, new means bikes from the sixty's. Since space is a premium. That is the reason I am selling the 58 Corvette. It was the first to get too.
 Mitch


----------



## Terry66 (Dec 27, 2012)

#1 - Ride more. I usually shoot for 3000miles a season and then ride the trainer another 3-4 days a week over the winter.

#2 - Ride the GAP from DC to Pittsburgh again. I love weekend touring/camping, just don't do it enough.

#3 - Schedule more vintage rides in Dayton. We had a good turnout on the one we did last fall.

#4 - Stop buying more projects until I finish the ones I have.

#5 - Sell a few bikes

#6 - Drop another 20lbs and reward myself with a Specialized Venge.


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 27, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> A month ago, my wife and I had twins adding to our family already with two daughters




Congratulations Chris, now that is an exciting addition!!!!!


----------



## rideahiggins (Dec 27, 2012)

*goal*

I would like to downsize to 500 bikes or less. Then maybe I could work on my elgins and Higgins more.


----------



## ccmerz (Dec 27, 2012)

My plan is to sell projects I will never get to. Refocus and acquire parts to finish bikes that matter,
sell parts I don't need and a general cleaning up of my hobby using this machine.


----------



## panelman (Dec 27, 2012)

Finish my current projects, find A girls 40/41 elgin to match up to mine, a mens luxury liner, if money permits a Miss America for her(but mostly for me). That should put me at about 9 in total 4 boys, 4 girls and a TOC Tandem  
I would also like to attend one swap, need to figure out which one because there is nothing in Fl. 
Drag at least one more unsuspecting sole into this great Hobby I found this year!!


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Dec 28, 2012)

*Yeah.*

Work on some.
Ride some.
Sell some.
Buy less.


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 28, 2012)

My 2013 Top Ten Goals : 

1. Lube rear brakes on my BlueBird .
2. Air tires on my Aero cycle.
3. Adjust the seat on my Indian bike .
5. Ditto on the Harley-Davidson bike.
6. Wash the mud off my X-53 Western Flyer
7. Replace the battery on my Schwinn Motorbike.
8. Install my EA Horns on all my bikes.
9. Replace all tires with  mint n.o.s. tires I found .
10. Last but not least , wake up & face reality ..& ride the bikes I have.


----------



## bike (Dec 28, 2012)

*Try not to buy the things I LIKE*

and buy the things I need- 20++ years on a project is too much! Trying to bring 100 projects forward will never happen. Ugly reality, yeccch!


----------



## slick (Dec 28, 2012)

2jakes said:


> My 2013 Top Ten Goals :
> 
> 1. Lube rear brakes on my BlueBird .
> 2. Air tires on my Aero cycle.
> ...




HAHA!!! This is a great post. My jaw was dropping a little bit more after every number i read thinking WOW what a collection!


----------



## slick (Dec 28, 2012)

So i'm starting to think this year there will be lots of epic buying opportunities here on the cabe considering how you all have been speaking of downsizing and selling bikes,projects, and parts. Oh my!! Better start working overtime to save for the deals to come!! Pass then down to the next generation of collectors like me!!


----------



## cyclebuster (Dec 28, 2012)

Step one. Restore 38 Shelby airflow. 
step two. restore 1963 Rafael Geminiani
step three. buy ever darn cool bike i can get my hands on
step four. maybe sell one. 
Step five. Complete my 46 schwinns.
step six. Buy more cool bikes.


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 28, 2012)

*Bicycle Goals*

look into my eyes & concentrate




I want to sell my bikes & I want to sell first to Slick
because he thinks 2jakes made a great post .

SELL SELL SELL SELL NOW !


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 29, 2012)

slick said:


> So i'm starting to think this year there will be lots of epic buying opportunities here on the cabe considering how you all have been speaking of downsizing and selling bikes,projects, and parts. Oh my!! Better start working overtime to save for the deals to come!! Pass then down to the next generation of collectors like me!!




I've seen the same trend through these posts as well--buy less, get rid of stuff, restore what I have. Don't get your hopes up Slick! Unfortunately I understand the psyche of most collectors and its one thing to say it and another to actually follow through! I would like to see some better stuff let go myself. V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 29, 2012)

My main goal is the same as its been for the last 5 years as far as buying 'keepers', --only buy bikes made in Ohio.
Like last year when I bought a 46 Schwinn, and before that a 36 Schwinn C Model, and before that a long tank Rollfast,
So much for goals!


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> OK so this may be a few days early but I've already started thinking about what I want to do bike wise in the coming year. First I will attend MLC again. Still undecided on AA as it was such a disappointment. My next goal is to add that Blue Bird to my collection! That is going to take a fairly concentrated effort! So what bikes/things do you want to do this coming year? Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone! V/r Shawn




I no where there is a original BB if you are interested.


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 31, 2012)

I really need to just slow down and enjoy some of my stuff... I am getting old!!!..LOL!! For 2013 i am going to go on one of these rides down by my house... I would like to meet Chris to ride with him with the Airflow club...I think for a year i told him i would go and never made it. I need to STOP buying bikes and finish some up. I have a 1935 Blue Bird i should have very soon that has been in restoration. Shelby No-Nose deluxe that has been restored and have all the parts just need to put it together..I think...LOL. Speedline Airflow Deluxe that just needs the tank forks and frame painted and rack and guard polished chrome is done all the parts are there. Speedline Airflow needs paint restoration chrome is done.... Now a 1937 Roadmaster Supreme to finish.... I had to do it... Never thought i would have one. Spend more time with my kids and Shawn i agree that MM was better then AA i hope to see you there.

Happy New Year!!


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 31, 2012)

Just to follow suit, I too want to thin the herd down to something more sensible. I also want to cut my overhead-phone bills, insurance, cable tv, etc...done spending too much for what I get that really means so little. 
Like many of you, I also plan to attend a major swap this year, which one is still to be determined. And just ride more, really didn't ride enough this last year and miss it...

On a little bit of a side note, I have been fortunate to meet some great people through this goofy hobby/passion and hope to meet many more in the upcoming year. As a hobbyist/photographer, I have shot thousands of images of bikes and riders and as a result, have assembled memorials to friends lost, 2 this last year. It is something I feel I must do but it has proven to be very difficult and heart wrenching. In the reviewing process, I noticed that I had not been shooting as much in recent years and I want to step that up...I want to exceed 350,000 Flickr page views this year and I am at 275,000 so I think that will be reasonable.

And organize an intervention for Slick...he wants EVERYTHING and already has everything a guy would want......Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## cyclebuster (Dec 31, 2012)

{Still undecided on AA as it was such a disappointment.}
Twice i went to that joke. NEVER AGAIN. A freind of mine has been there 3 times now. He thinks its a stupid joke too, and only goes to buy from the poor desperates that went there hoping to make money, and need gas to leave. I lost one of my favorite bikes that way. I doubt I would go if someone drove me there and back free. My freind just walks around, hangs out until people are packing and offers pennies on the dollar. It works.


----------



## sam (Dec 31, 2012)

My Bicycle goals are simple for 2013---Return to Abita Springs.That's my #1 goal.
Also I'd like to help organize several theme local rides/shows,a local tandem "Mission Picnic"-and a couple of-RodBike show/rides--Austin&San Antonio.
I have a 50s French city bike to build up for Art Link's July France Ind. Velo ride.And I'm still working on a velocar.
and make more First Fri rides in SA.
And a few projects that aren't bicycle related.--I think I can stay busy.


----------



## brownster69 (Dec 31, 2012)

*goals*

no more bikes........ 
finish my new hotrod bike
and i just completed and finished my delta twin silverray light/can project early as in today just before the new year here are pics


----------

